# Hi everyone. I'm Collared lizard.



## Lizard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Collared lizard.

Actually it's Stijn.  

I'm have a few species of mantids in my possesion being

Sphodromantis lineola,

Phyllocrania paradoxa and

Miomantis paykulli.

I am a mod at a the belgium praying mantids forum.

And at that forum Giosan is a friend of mine.

Furter I have Eublepharis macularius and Crotaphytus collaris.

Other hobby's of mine are cartuning. ( I drive a pug 206) and the self defense sports Judo.  

Hopefully I can make some friends here to and buy / sell / trade Mantids.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Lizard (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanx for the nice welkom.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 28, 2009)

Collared lizard said:


> Thanx for the nice welkom.


Welkom from Yuma Arizona! You must be Flemish! We now have four or five (if you count Giosan as 2!) members who speak Dutch or Flemish!

Hey! Were only about two weeks away from celebrating the Guldensporenslag! Perhaps we could all get to gether and sing Jacques Brel songs and get drunk!


----------



## Lizard (Jun 28, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welkom from Yuma Arizona! You must be Flemish! We now have four or five (if you count Giosan as 2!) members who speak Dutch or Flemish!Hey! Were only about two weeks away from celebrating the Guldensporenslag! Perhaps we could all get to gether and sing Jacques Brel songs and get drunk!


Yes i"m Flemish. I'm from the Flanders.

Giosan. :lol: Him and his girlfriend.

I'ts his girlfriend that I know but not himself. :lol: 

She's a very nice person.

She told me about this forum.

So now I can exchange mantids here to.  

Getting drunk. I'd rather not. It hurts the day after. ;-)


----------



## ismart (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello Stijn, and welcome. It is very nice to have you here. I'm glad Sandra introduced you to the forum, and I look forward to seeing you here on the posts.


----------

